# [ebuild] wine [risolto]

## masterbrian

Salve,

qualcuno di voi ha provato l'ultimo ebuild di wine? Sia la versione "stable" che la "unstable" non si compilano qui. Ho provato su due diverse macchine ed ho lo stesso errore, quindi suppongo che non sia un problema mia ma generale.

Ciauz SmileLast edited by masterbrian on Mon Feb 21, 2005 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me ha compilato con successo la versione

```
app-emulation/wine-20050111
```

----------

## Dhaki

Magari posta l'errore dettagliato e le versioni di wine che hai tentato di compilare. Hai già anche cercato in bugs.gentoo.org?

----------

## sam75

e' gia' segnalato come bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77809

occorrono le libgif maskerate:

```
=media-libs/giflib-4.1.3 ~x86
```

lo devo ancora provare...

ciao

----------

## masterbrian

Avevate ragione!  :Smile:  Grazie mille, problema risolto.

----------

